# Tour de Yorkshire



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Cycling,

buggered if I can find cycling in the myriad of sub forums,

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-30904913

tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-233.html


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

What I don't get is, why are they calling it the 'Tour de Yorkshire' ?

We're not French!
Why not 'Tour of Yorkshire' ?

Any-road-up, shunt it bi 'Tur 'o' Yoorksha' ...tha knows, ...appen


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

chilly said:


> What I don't get is, why are they calling it the 'Tour de Yorkshire' ?
> 
> We're not French!
> Why not 'Tour of Yorkshire' ?
> ...


................................ Dead reet it shud  I was saying exactly the same to Sue last night ,why is it tour de and not tour of :?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> dhutchy"]
> 
> 
> chilly said:
> ...


Its because we have so much in common with the French...

We 8 funny stuff, where daft hats and chuck bricks at one another....

ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Last years guide to them as not sure what t'expect in Yorkshire -


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats amazing news!!! As some of you will know Flamborough is one of our favourite UK destinations. I am guessing I had better get the CL booked now!

Mrs D will be delighted. It was a superb day out last year at Reeth in the Dales. Excellent news!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't wait too Barry. I shall be spectating all 3 days, plus doing the sportive bike ride on the Sunday over most of that days race route, then having grandstand view of the finish in Roundhay park.  
I'll be able to ride down to the start in Wakey as it's only about 8 miles from our house.

They call it Tour de Yorkshire coz we have a sense of humour up here and really took the Tour de France to heart, hence a lot of the local hills playfully renamed by locals - as in Cote de Holme Moss  

Bring it on!
Steve.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Sadly going to miss it. Will be in France. Had it all sorted before they announced it. Would have been great to see them through Whitby!!!!!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Thankfully they seem to like going up Haworth main street so they will come past the end of our lane again.I think letour will take some beating, the atmosphere that day was electric ,but i will certainly be there supporting it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D has just pointed out to me that this is not part of the Tour de France like last year. :? 

Thought the dates were a bit funny! Bah.


----------

